# Guy stole my picture, do not buy this!!



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Precision Power PPI Amp PC2350 | eBay

So I messaged him and asked him to remove my picture of the amp guts, but no response. Apparently eBay will only accept a complaint if it's my picture ONLY if I'm using the same picture for a current auction. BS!

The good thing is this picture is from before I replaced the gate resistors (notice the burned resistors) and the caps. So jokes on him, if people look closely,they'll see that this amp isn't as good as he claims.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't tell you how many times folks have stole my pics. 

Specially on ebay......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Buy it, leave bad feedback, and do a charge back because it wasn't the item pictured?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

What he said ^^^^


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happens to me all the time.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I just went to the ebay posting for this item and asked the seller if the picture showing the internals was a picture of the ACTUAL amp that he is selling..... maybe if we flood his inbox for this auction he might get the hint. lol


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> Buy it, leave bad feedback, and do a charge back because it wasn't the item pictured?


Ebay has been cracking down on honoring these. The best bet is to never admit you've received the item. I pay for things through Paypal, using VISA. And as long as you don't ever receive it you are good. As soon as you try and haggle condition or description you are screwed.


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Just sent him an email asking for more pictures of the internals because it looks like there is a burnt resistor(Honestly I can't see it though) and how it can work like he says it does with the resistors being no good. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Buy it, claim DOA, get refunded to fix it and pocket the money instead. 

Oh wait, that's an Andy4879 kind of thing. LOL


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha thanks guys.

Yea it's happened to me before too. I guess it's the cost of posting pics online.

I doubt it will sell anyways, he's asking a lot for the amp, especially with very little description and not a bunch of photos (at least one is not his, who knows if the other is his).


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you notice it ships from Greece?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> Ebay has been cracking down on honoring these. The best bet is to never admit you've received the item. I pay for things through Paypal, using VISA. And as long as you don't ever receive it you are good. As soon as you try and haggle condition or description you are screwed.


 When ebay tracking shows item has been delivered that is good enough for ebay to side with seller. no longer signature required. I truly believe that about half of all ebay buyers deserved to go to jail. you people suggesting to scam poor **** is disgusting. what does it make you? 

he used Daves picture, ohh well my pictures were used for someone else auctions many times, I don`t care as soon as it`s not competing with my auctions.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> When ebay tracking shows item has been delivered that is good enough for ebay to side with seller. no longer signature required. I truly believe that about half of all ebay buyers deserved to go to jail. you people suggesting to scam poor **** is disgusting. what does it make you?
> 
> he used Daves picture, ohh well my pictures were used for someone else auctions many times, I don`t care as soon as it`s not competing with my auctions.


Stealing is stealing.

It's really interesting to hear stuff like this. The people who ask for a water cup and go fill it with soda... that's stealing... When you order a meal and eat until you are full and say you don't like it, that's stealing.
I'm not sure where you draw the line with what you consider a funny scam on ebay or stealing... but it's pretty black and white. When you take something that isn't yours and don't compensate the other party for it, no matter how bad of a person you think they are... you are stealing. 

Really makes me not want to sell things in the classifieds over here.... This is what we are dealing with. 

Sad.


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

Got a response from the seller. This is what he said:

"this is a random pic i found just to show how my iamp is from inside. my amp i sell is fully functional

- dmitriosel
"


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Did he take them down? I don't see any inside pics at that link.


----------



## bonesmcgraw (Jan 7, 2013)

toylocost said:


> Did he take them down? I don't see any inside pics at that link.


Yip it's gone now.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The seller wrote back to me and said the same thing. He took down both pictures and put up a new one also.
There you go.... balance has been restored. 
Till next time...... buahhahahah(evil mad scientist laugh)


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

The new one he put up is also vwdave's, see here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/150103-repairing-ppi-pc2350-2.html


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Lololololo....that is funny ****! Were sending the dog's of war over to Greece now..... use up my frequent flyer miles.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i got this response:

Dear tm311,

hello and sorry for tha delay.yes the amp is fully functional.the picture was not from my amp.i will send you soon pics from the actual amp.i guarantee yoiu it works perfectly

- dmitriosel


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was by no means being serious about scamming the guy out of the amplifier. I'm hoping no one read my previous response and took it seriously. There has been much talk about a particular ebayer that has been scamming people for years, and I was making more of a joke out of the situation with others putting ways to scam the seller, weather they were joking or not.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

And sad as it is to say, pictures and videos uploaded to the internet tend to become public domain, more/less. If anyone feels they can win a case by claiming copyright infringement or similar, by all means, go for it, I wish you luck. 

If you don't want your photos copied and posted by another, DON'T upload them to the net in the first place. It will happen, I've had photos I've taken posted by others. Can I prove they were mine, yep, sure can. Would I gain anything from trying to sue, nope. At the same time, there was no copyright to any of my posted photos, just like there is no copyright on the photos the OP is speaking of.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

This


Victor_inox said:


> When ebay tracking shows item has been delivered that is good enough for ebay to side with seller. no longer signature required. I truly believe that about half of all ebay buyers deserved to go to jail. you people suggesting to scam poor **** is disgusting. what does it make you?
> 
> he used Daves picture, ohh well my pictures were used for someone else auctions many times, I don`t care as soon as it`s not competing with my auctions.



It's an internal picture anyway, I would not be so upset about it. And I do agree that even Joking, is not a good thing to share scam tactics to get even for something so silly. 

Im glad it was removed, I hope you are happy OP


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

People take things a little too seriously on the internet these days.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I was satisfied that he took the picture down, until i went back to the auction and saw the he used another picture of mine.

I'm not really all that upset. I've seen pictures of mine used many times on eBay. What bothers me about this guy is that he might not even have this amp if he doesn't seem to be able to come up a picture of his amp. I don't want my pictures used to scam anyone.

He probably just google imaged PPI PC2350 and my images came up. If you are selling something how hard is it to take a damn picture. Everyone has a camera on their phone these days.

Here is what I wrote to the guy...


> So you took the pictures down, thank you. Now you used ANOTHER photo of mine. Do you even have an amplifier to sell? How hard is it to take a picture of your amplifier?


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

lol classic. I agree he probably just googled the amp to get images.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> People take things a little too seriously on the internet these days.


You must be never got scammed, not yet. Once you do your trust diminished significantly.
I remember when we operated by checks and money orders. then scumbags learned how to cheat the system. Paypal emerged to nullify scummers attempts to take your money and run. Now we don`t trust each other, and third parties making a lot of money and encourage that mistrust.
People sucked in the past as well it`s just looks like now more than ever. 
no need to joke about how to do it in open forum. And no one will take it seriously or feloniously.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Take your own g'dam pictures. It's kind of annoying to do, sure... but do it
2) Scamming someone because of pictures is ridiculous. Contacting them stating that it is your picture and they are misrepresenting the item as a result, nothing wrong with that.
3) Put a watermark or unique background in each of your photos, example included (see skull photos, see paper with username)
4) I whip my hair back and forth


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes who doesn't have a camera these days. Some people are just lacy and take any advantage they can.

Remember this guy was from Greece, with their very worst economy currently, maybe their resources are limited. Not trying to find excuses, being in a different country, I doubt he was competition for a U.S. seller. 


Even catfishes still pictures


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> You must be never got scammed, not yet. Once you do your trust diminished significantly.
> I remember when we operated by checks and money orders. then scumbags learned how to cheat the system. Paypal emerged to nullify scummers attempts to take your money and run. Now we don`t trust each other, and third parties making a lot of money and encourage that mistrust.
> People sucked in the past as well it`s just looks like now more than ever.
> no need to joke about how to do it in open forum. And no one will take it seriously or feloniously.


I have over 500 all positive feedback on Ebay, a member since 2000. I know how it works. If you are smart about things, its pretty easy not to get scammed as either a buyer or a seller.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

SQ AMPS & FRONT STAGE


This clown has been using my usacoustics pic for months.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

But that's CL, its almost expected. Anyone buying things online who doesn't Tineye every single image isn't doing it right. They are just praying on those who are coming unprepared, which is sad.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> I have over 500 all positive feedback on Ebay, a member since 2000. I know how it works. If you are smart about things, its pretty easy not to get scammed as either a buyer or a seller.


 Ohhh really? 
I`m on ebay since 1997, go check it out victorysonics user ID.
here is one good for you.
i just sold brand spanking new JBL BT400 headphones.
buyer received them ,used for 10 days and now saying that they broke.
mind you HP was brand new.
what can I do but take it back?
is he scamming me or they indeed broke? he received them in pristine condition. I usually don`t bother I wait for item to come back and only then issue refund. I only hope he send back my HP not used ashtray. 
at least then I can send them to JBL for repair.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> 1) Take your own g'dam pictures. It's kind of annoying to do, sure... but do it
> 2) Scamming someone because of pictures is ridiculous. Contacting them stating that it is your picture and they are misrepresenting the item as a result, nothing wrong with that.
> 3) Put a watermark or unique background in each of your photos, example included (see skull photos, see paper with username)
> 4) I whip my hair back and forth


5) what is your bottom dollar for that sub?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> 5) what is your bottom dollar for that sub?


That IS a damn good looking sub! I was staring at it at work today... LOL


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Ohhh really?
> I`m on ebay since 1997, go check it out victorysonics user ID.
> here is one good for you.
> i just sold brand spanking new JBL BT400 headphones.
> ...


How do you know he used them? If he sent you a PM stating that, Ebay sides with you. I have all positive feedback, but that's not to say I haven't had problems. But through diligence nobody's claims have ever stuck (5 to date). The Seller protection specifically covers you in the event a new item is used, then breaks and the buyer has admitted it. They also have feedback protection that will cover you if the seller decides to leave negative feedback. I've had two negatives removed.

I find most people who complain (not saying you are) about Ebay are so worried about losing perfect feedback they let buyers walk over them in every case, even where they aren't at fault. The systems are in place to fight for yourself, but you have to use them. If sellers are so scared to make a fuss because they might lose a perfect feedback score then frankly its their fault that some buyers walk all over them. You have rights in the transaction and you have to fight for them.

Fight him!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what if you agreed to take returns when you listed your item?
situation I described is irreversible. buyer will get his money back and I`ll stuck with broken HP. I don`t care about feedback, as powerseller negatives will be removed by ebay anyway. I agreed from the start that I`ll give 2 week money back guarantee, let me see what I receive back and go from there.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well if you accept returns like that, then I guess that settles that. 

You have more transactions than me, don't you find at this level returns aren't generating any higher bids for you? I found no returns didn't impact the price of anything I sold, and a lot of it was custom car parts specific to a few model years of Mustang that buyers could have been very weary of, being used high performance stuff.

I mean if that's just the business practice you've decided to go with, kudos to you. I don't trust the system THAT much on Ebay that I'd do that. I want some coverage as I have had a few problems along the way.

I'm also experiencing the other side of it right now, I bought a WDTV Media Player that was advertised as Wifi enabled, and its not. Just a USB source unit. So for the first time I'm looking at the other side, and already the seller is giving me a hard time.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> Well if you accept returns like that, then I guess that settles that.
> 
> You have more transactions than me, don't you find at this level returns aren't generating any higher bids for you? I found no returns didn't impact the price of anything I sold, and a lot of it was custom car parts specific to a few model years of Mustang that buyers could have been very weary of, being used high performance stuff.
> 
> ...


Some month I sell $30000 worth of stuff. all new and all with fixed price.
without returns people buy from someone else. returns is a must for sales like that. I found it easier to accept returns and deal with less then 1% of ****ty buyers later. new stuff I can return to manufacturer for replacement anyway.
It`s just when I have few items for sale it`s irritates me. 
I would not be surprised if headphones are perfectly fine and he just had buyer remorse. I will not be able to resell it as new again. I value my reputation more than few additional bucks new vs open box can bring me.

I also noticed that amount of problematic transaction depends on category of the items.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting conversation, I've been on receiving end of both sides, and I'd never be able to do what Victor does.

Now back to original subject, after writing to him again he wrote back that he took all of my pictures down. Now he has a picture of a completely different amp.

I serious am suspicious of him even having this amp. He has an iPhone, at leased based on previous things he's bought (iPhone charger, iPhone case...) so there's no reason he can't take his own pictures.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Received headphones in question back. Guess what? they works great, at least he send me what he bought from me not some poo with comparable weight.
I refunded his money, ebay refunded final fee, now i`m out or $11 for shipping them both ways. I hope that ass is proud of himself. It`s amazing what people will do to cheat you out of $5 . cost of doing business. Like I said before and repeat again, people suck, all of us at some point.
BTWsomeone need new open box JBL BT400 headphones?


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

evilBay has made it very difficult, if it's even possible anymore, to leave Negative Feedback...


Scott (it's not there now, you win) B


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

vwdave said:


> Precision Power PPI Amp PC2350 | eBay
> 
> So I messaged him and asked him to remove my picture of the amp guts, but no response. Apparently eBay will only accept a complaint if it's my picture ONLY if I'm using the same picture for a current auction. BS!
> 
> The good thing is this picture is from before I replaced the gate resistors (notice the burned resistors) and the caps. So jokes on him, if people look closely,they'll see that this amp isn't as good as he claims.


Picture stealing happens here too. Or maybe its called borrowing, who knows.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Weigel21 said:


> And sad as it is to say, pictures and videos uploaded to the internet tend to become public domain, more/less. If anyone feels they can win a case by claiming copyright infringement or similar, by all means, go for it, I wish you luck.
> 
> If you don't want your photos copied and posted by another, DON'T upload them to the net in the first place. It will happen, I've had photos I've taken posted by others. Can I prove they were mine, yep, sure can. Would I gain anything from trying to sue, nope. At the same time, there was no copyright to any of my posted photos, just like there is no copyright on the photos the OP is speaking of.


I would have to disagree... What ever happened to creative or intellectual property as in the way the photo was shot (lighting, camera angle, etc.). It happens all the time in the music industry we just do not hear about it as they usually settle out of court!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ultimateherts said:


> I would have to disagree... What ever happened to creative or intellectual property as in the way the photo was shot (lighting, camera angle, etc.). It happens all the time in the music industry we just do not hear about it as they usually settle out of court!


I guess technically you are both correct. You are right in terms of the law, but isnt possession like 80% of ownership? So if you make it available out there then someone else can use it.

The problem is that I have lots of pictures. I think that since I have a paid membership to photobucket they should watermark all pictures uploaded with my photobucket username. That still doesn't prevent people from using pictures but at least I can claim ownership to my pictures.

Not sure if anyone saw my update but they guy now has a picture of a pc2150 for the auction. I think it's safe to conclude at this point that he doesn't have the amp that he is advertising. I am just glad that my picture is not being used in the scam.


----------



## spaceace60 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes people will borrow a pic just to show an example of how something is constructed(which I don't mind?)but if they do it to specifically show an upgrade or condition that's misrepresented then that's not right! ie: if person just wanted to show how something is built(as sometimes I myself don't wanna open an amp or whatever else up and break the factory warranty seals!) then maybe that's not so bad?? but other than that give em hell!!


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a ebay listing i got a pic of the amp guts from the manufactures web site.
my amps are 100% functional i didn't want to violate the amp to take pic's and in no way do i consider what i did stealing or misrepresentation.....
when you upload a pic to the internet it becomes public domain. 
just saying.

oh and i am not the guy that is using you pic's.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Um... no. A photo from a manufacturer website is totally different than STEALING someone else's photo OF A SPECIFIC PRODUCT to REPRESENT YOUR OWN PRODUCT, even if it is the same model. You're selling a used product. No two used items are alike.

This is not a hard concept to understand. Do not use anyone's photos but your own and, if you choose to use a manufacturer stock photo, be clear that the photo is not of the amplifier you are selling. That is ethical practice. It is not ethical to take someone else's photo because in 2015 you are too lazy or inept to take your own photos.

This "public domain" as an excuse crap has got to stop. Public domain means for CONSUMPTION not for THEFT, REUSE, and MISREPRESENTATION.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Weigel21 said:


> And sad as it is to say, pictures and videos uploaded to the internet tend to become public domain, more/less. If anyone feels they can win a case by claiming copyright infringement or similar, by all means, go for it, I wish you luck.
> 
> If you don't want your photos copied and posted by another, DON'T upload them to the net in the first place. It will happen, I've had photos I've taken posted by others. Can I prove they were mine, yep, sure can. Would I gain anything from trying to sue, nope. At the same time, there was no copyright to any of my posted photos, just like there is no copyright on the photos the OP is speaking of.


No. The second someone takes a photo they inherently own copyright. Does not matter if it's uploaded to the internet, it's not "public domain" in that sense, that person still owns copyright. The owner of copyright has the exclusive rights to do and to authorize the reproduction of the images. There's no copyright agency or firm to register with, having "© ____" in a watermark in the image is unnecessary in pure copyright terms, and location of the photo doesn't matter. Using an image for personal gain is stealing, period. There are certain conditions under which it's allowed to use certain photos, and that's why it would probably be hard to win a case.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

gckless said:


> No. The second someone takes a photo they inherently own copyright. Does not matter if it's uploaded to the internet, it's not "public domain" in that sense, that person still owns copyright. The owner of copyright has the exclusive rights to do and to authorize the reproduction of the images. There's no copyright agency or firm to register with, having "© ____" in a watermark in the image is unnecessary in pure copyright terms, and location of the photo doesn't matter. Using an image for personal gain is stealing, period. There are certain conditions under which it's allowed to use certain photos, and that's why it would probably be hard to win a case.


And how do we prove it is ours without watermark software? Just playing devils advocate...


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Ultimateherts said:


> And how do we prove it is ours without watermark software? Just playing devils advocate...


How do you prove it's yours _with_ a watermark on it? A watermark is simply an image on top of another image with some degree of opacity. Anyone can add a watermark to any image.

How you prove it's yours I don't know. I'm not saying you would win if you sued, or how you would go about doing it, just saying with the print says.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

As the originator of those thread I'll chime in again.

1) there's no excuse to not have your own photos. Everyone has a camera of some sort on their phone.
2) if you don't want to open your amp for guy shots then state that, and you can even go so far as to say "if you want guy shots then Google for examples"
3) in the extreme case of someone not having a camera, only use pictures that you have permission to use bynthenoriginal owner. I doubt the manufacturer would allow their pictures be used in your sale. Even If you get permission, it needs to be stated in the eldescription that the pictures are a sample one.

There's no excuse beyond what I just stated. Anything else is stealing someone's property AND misrepresenting your property (if you even have it)


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Is picture ethics 101 really needed here?
picture of actual item for sale must be a requirement here for every listing.
I can`t stand people listing 20 items in one thread with one picture of that pile or as soon as itrader reached 10 picture posting stops completely. 
For me it`s simple, if you are so ****ing busy to take 20 seconds of your life to make your listing look half decent I`m for sure won`t be interested in your **** for sale. 
I honestly don`t care if that picture is yours or you stole it of internet. or reused previous seller one unless I receive item in question not as pictured so for your own sake take fresh pictures. if you use dumb phone and too poor to buy used one of GL for 20 bucks then borrow one from neighbor. you can make excuse but presenting your item in it`s thrue condition is for your best interests not buyer`s.


----------

